
Show HN: Duo Search – an OpenBazaar search engine - duosearch
https://duosear.ch/?q=tshirt
======
poopsmithe
Personally I think OpenBazaar would not be worth using if it weren't for Duo
Search. I don't even try the built-in search anymore. It's too strict, and
yields poor results.

OpenBazaar only indexes(?) vendor-defined tags. Many vendors don't even use
their maximum of 10, or provide quality/optimized tags.

Example of OpenBazaar vs. Duo Search: I search in OpenBazaar for #HDD, and see
ZERO results. I search on Duo Search for #HDD, and receive two pages of
results.

Bazaarbay's search is good too, but Duo Search still wins on look, feel, and
responsiveness. There's one other OpenBazaar search engine I know of, but the
aesthetics were so repulsive that I've deleted it's details from memory. (No
offense to the author intended. If I made a search engine, it would probably
look the same.)

------
tylersmith
Duosear.ch is a great product! It's really helping to start opening OpenBazaar
to wider audiences. The people who make it are in the OpenBazaar Slack and
very open to feedback and ideas. They're great guys.

